# Frozen fruit at Lidl on offer from this Thursday



## Drummer (Jan 7, 2020)

Lidl  are putting frozen fruit on offer from the 9th, mixed berries strawberries or raspberries £3.32 £2.49 for XXL size bags.
They are also doing XXL on the ground coffee - the packs look like gold bricks. It is good stuff. 
There are offers on meat, including bacon, and fish too.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 7, 2020)

Just worked on emptying our freezer so there is space for a big bag.
Thanks @Drummer


----------



## Toucan (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for the info Drummer. my stock from summer berries fare just about gone, so this will be great for a re-stock.


----------



## Neens (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks Drummer good to know. Iceland were doing 3 bags for £4 but they are tiny and that was a month ago so I need to restock!


----------



## Greymouser (Jan 9, 2020)

Farmfoods also have a reasonable offer, three bags for £5, each bag around 450g, give or take a little depending on the fruit. I know a lot people do not like to use Farmfoods, but I have had the Bluberries and they are decent. Not as good as fresh obviously, but very good mixed in with other stuff.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2020)

Good tip! Thanks Drummer.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I went to Lidl yesterday to get some but they are not on special here, so I treated myself to fresh berries again instead.

The problem I find with frozen berries is that because they collapse when they defrost, I tend to spoon them in and get a much bigger portion than if i have just 5 fresh rasps and 2 strawberries and 10 blueberries, which is my current breakfast portion.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 11, 2020)

I don't like frozen berries they are just mush.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 11, 2020)

They only go to mush if you leave them to completely defrost.
I pour them out into a bowl, add the cream, which freezes, and then leave them to soften - sometimes I prepare them just before starting to eat my main course, or when I go to pour out some coffee. I eat them when still chilled - it is a personal thing, but I am, I suppose, getting as close to an ice cream as possible.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 12, 2020)

Drummer said:


> They only go to mush if you leave them to completely defrost.
> I pour them out into a bowl, add the cream, which freezes, and then leave them to soften - sometimes I prepare them just before starting to eat my main course, or when I go to pour out some coffee. I eat them when still chilled - it is a personal thing, but I am, I suppose, getting as close to an ice cream as possible.




I put the frozen berries into a bowl, add cream, which freezes, then eat.  It means each berry manages a decent coating of deliciousness.


----------



## Neens (Jan 13, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Well, I went to Lidl yesterday to get some but they are not on special here, so I treated myself to fresh berries again instead.


I found the berries and wondered why they weren't on offer... then I turned around and saw the bright orange %Deals signs and chose Strawberries and mixed berries. I know from the frozen fruit I bought at the start of this that it will last a while a 1kg bag! I meant to go back and get more but our freezer is too full! I doubt ours will have any now, I went on the first day of offer.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 18, 2020)

I buy fresh berries when they’re marked down and then freeze loads. I find they don’t collapse when defrosted and commercial frozen ones always do. Done this for years! Even used to segment satsumas and freeze them - take a frozen segment out and it’s like a little orangey sorbet!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 19, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> I buy fresh berries when they’re marked down and then freeze loads. I find they don’t collapse when defrosted and commercial frozen ones always do. Done this for years! Even used to segment satsumas and freeze them - take a frozen segment out and it’s like a little orangey sorbet!



we had a little trick suggested to us when we used to get a fruit bag with our local veg box. We could never quite get through the grapefruit, but we would slice them thickly and lay flat in a freezer bag. A perfect ice-slice combo in a G&T!


----------

